# Soo Bottling Works - Sault Ste Marie Michigan soda bottle



## RCO (Jul 1, 2019)

there was a small antique show on the weekend here , checked it out for a bit . nice weather hardly anyone there this year other than the vendors .

not many bottles but one vendor had some bottles from Sault Ste Marie , some from Ontario and a few others from Michigan . being that it was a border city , the 2 cities were very connected . I have or have had a few bottles from this city before but never actually been there in person . 

had seen this bottle before once online but had never seen one in person , they only wanted $10 for it so figured I'd take it home . 

assuming its 30's - 40's era , there appears to be a duraglass code on the bottom which can perhaps better date it . " registered "  9 / 7 and 1 below 

embossed on bottle " SOO Bottling Works , Sault Ste Marie Michigan " SOO MICH" and on other side " SOO " contents 7 oz


----------



## JKL (Jul 1, 2019)

That's a great bottle, I have never seen it before.  The Soo is my home town at that!
I have the Sault Ste Marie Canada version.  Lock City Bottle Works.  Plus Lock City Beverages, Soo Falls and Doran's Beverages.
Nice find!


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2019)

JKL said:


> That's a great bottle, I have never seen it before.  The Soo is my home town at that!
> I have the Sault Ste Marie Canada version.  Lock City Bottle Works.  Plus Lock City Beverages, Soo Falls and Doran's Beverages.
> Nice find!



Canadian version ?  same as this bottle or a bottle by the soo bottling works name ?


I've only seen this bottle once before and that was a picture posted online , don't really know much about it 

the vendor at the antique had some of the bottles you mentioned for sale


----------

